# Surprise! New hog...



## sheap (Mar 12, 2012)

So wasn't sure where to put this, and I figured "general" would be best since there are a myriad of questions right now! First I'll explain about my surprise hog...

I live in South Florida and my fish tank is on the patio of our ground-floor apartment. (You can probably guess where this is going...) I walked out to the fish tank to cover it up for the night, and I see something. First thought is "oh, a cute brown mouse" second thought "OH NO! DMITRI!!" third thought "Holy cow! That's a stray hedgehog!"

So long story short (too late), I brought her inside, set up the "travel cage" gave her fresh water and food and she is currently wheeling...I did hold her long enough to have her semi-uncurl and she is a she, so I shouldn't have anyone angry tonight (two males in the house, I'm sure those pheromones would set them both off!)

So now my questions!

1) What should I offer her for food? She looks very under-fed, and I want to make sure she eats at least something tonight. I am not going to give her a hug bowl of food (don't want her to eat so much she gets sick) but I have three options for kibble and a bunch of "raw" I could offer. Blue Wilderness (great) Spike's (ok) or Insectavore (poor, but I only have a little)? Maybe hard boiled egg? or maybe some cooked chicken?

2) How far away from Dmitri is safe? On the (large) chance that she has mites or some other nasty, how far away should I keep her from Dmitri? I washed my hands after touching her, and have "her" cage covered with a dark blanket (for her security and to keep any nasties in) but I'm worried that won't be enough. I was planning on keeping her in the bathroom over night?

3) I am planning on making flyers and posting them around the neighborhood, but was hoping maybe one of you in South Florida might know of someone missing their hog? Also, if no one claims her, I'm not entirely sure I would keep her. Is anyone willing to take her? I wouldn't ever want to breed her and Dmitri since I don't know her lineage, so if I do keep her, should I get her spayed? I think I remember reading somewhere that just having a male and female in the same house can cause her to go into "heat" and can cause complications? Am I remembering correctly?

4) What should I ask the vet on Monday!? I am planning on taking her in ASAP (thank goodness for emergency vet funds) but what do I ask the vet about? I know all the care requirements (obviously) but I am assuming I should get her a fecal exam? skin scraping? anything else?!

Sheesh! What a crazy night! I am still in disbelief!!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Biggest thing to watch for with both of them in the house is that no one can possibly escape from their cage. I'd also make sure she's in another room from Dmitri either way, in case she has any parasites or is ill. 

1) I'd personally just go with the Blue Buffalo, I think? If you think that might be too rich or hard for her, cooked chicken might be a good bet.

2) For full quarantine, she needs to be in another room for at least 30 days. You'd also want to handle Dmitri before handling her, and wash & change clothes after handling her. If you have her cage covered, make sure she's still getting 12-14 hours of light during the daytime to avoid hibernation issues.

3) Can't help with the first part much, but no, spaying or neutering isn't necessary as long as you make sure cages are completely escape-proof and they're never out for play or cuddle time together. Hedgehogs are induced ovulators, but there needs to be close contact (as in, out together or in the same cage) for her to start ovulating.

4) Hm...I would guess both of the things you mentioned, as well as a full physical exam. Bloodwork would probably be overkill, so if the vet tries to push that on you, I'd personally refuse since it tends to be quite expensive. 

Man, I'm glad I don't live in a southern state, that is crazy! That's fantastic that she managed to wander up to the house of a hedgie owner/lover though.  Sounds like she'll be in good hands! Keep us updated on how she's doing & if you hear anything about a found owner.


----------



## sheap (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks! I had no idea about the quarantine, that's great info. I will move her to the bathroom for the next month/as long as I keep her. I will definitely remember to change clothes/wash hands and keep hair tied back! No cross contamination in this house! And I didn't even think of handling Dmitri first, that's excellent advice!

As I type this I am hearing her eat the Spike's! I'm so glad that she is healthy enough to eat! I will actually try to give her some of the Blue food when I move her cage. Just do the ol' switcheroo and hopefully she won't suddenly decide to be picky and turn up her nose!

I am calling her Patio Hog for now. But the more I think about it, the more I'm thinking if I don't find her original owner, I might just keep her. Unless one of my (trustworthy) friends wants to take her on. I don't know anything yet, we'll see!

I'm sure I'll be posting twice as much now!

As for the odds of her finding me...I've been thinking that same thing! It was like all the stars lining up or something! The exact time that I a hedgie-fan walk out my patio, is when Florida's only stray hedgehog decides to walk past! :lol:

EDIT: One more thing I just thought of. If I do decide to keep her, could I keep her cage on top of Dmitri's cage? Or would that be too close?


----------



## sheap (Mar 12, 2012)

Thought I'd post a few pictures if anyone was still following this thread! 

Here she is when she was first brought inside. I thought "what a cute Cinnicot hog!"


Here she is in her bath. She was actually really good about the scrubbing! Look at how dirty the water is...this is the second "tub" of water too!


Wait a second! She's a chocolate pinto!!!


We are headed to the vet in an hour or so. I'll update in case anyone is interested in our saga! But for now I think she is in need of another oatmeal bath (she is still filthy!) and some oil before the vet's....


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

Wow!! Amazing how dirty she was. What a pretty hedgie! Let us know how the vet visit goes. =]


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh my gosh she is a cutie!! I bet she has an adorable face!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

She's adorable! I bet she's already feeling better getting a bunch of that dirt & crud off her. As far as the cage placement question, I think it should be fine to have her cage on top of Dmitri's. You could at least try & see if he seems to notice. I know Nancy's said that she's had males/females stacked on each other or cages next to each other without issues, so it's worth a try.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Personally I would recommend doing at least a 6 (maybe even 8) week quarantine with a hedgehog from outdoor conditions. The extra time will be well worth it to allow her to adjust to new conditions and to ensure that nothing is going on. 

Having cages next to each other are fine. I've had a boy living in cage over a girl's and a girl over boy's, they don't seem to notice each other any more than the girls notice the other girls in the room.


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

she is beautiful! Patty-O would make a great name!!


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

Wow! Thisis the second time I've read of someone on here coming across a hedgie outside since vie been on here... That's just crazy! She is adorable! So glad you guys found each other!


----------



## sheap (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments on her, guys! She really appreciates it! :lol: I am hesitant to name her just yet, so I've been calling her Patio Hog still. The vet receptionist looked at me kinda funny when I told her the "name" 

We just got back from the vet. She is completely healthy! No parasites, no infections, not even dry skin...How lucky!! We did get two doses of Revolution as a preventative (the vet recommended treating her for mites instead of doing a skin scraping cuz it would be safer, not to mention cheaper).

So it's QT for now, half hoping I get a call about her owner and half hoping I get to keep her!


----------



## darthvader (Jul 15, 2013)

Wow, So happy she is doing so well! it seems crazy to me that she just kinda showed up at your doorstep!  As exotic as a pet, and for you already to have a hedgie and know how to properly take care of her, rather then someone who didn't and left her outside without help! I only hope the owner just didn't not want her anymore and put her outside on her own:/


----------



## sheap (Mar 12, 2012)

Update on Patio Hog! She is doing great. We've had a few set-backs though....Yesterday morning I woke up and checked on her, she had literally run her feet raw on the wheel. Blood everywhere! :shock: Thankfully, this site has an amazing search function, and I found out it's nothing to worry too much over. So last night I gave her a break from the wheel, and instead gave her lots of new toys to play with. 

This morning I was awoken at 7a to the sound of her screaming bloody murder. She had decided that in the absence of a wheel, she was going to take up free-climbing. :roll: And not-surprisingly, her toe got stuck in the very top corner of the cage.

But other than that she is warming up to me quite nicely. She's nowhere near as friendly as Dmitri (who has never so much as visor-spiked me!) but I think she'll come around. 

Only bit of aggravating news is I walked the dog past all the flyers this morning and half of them were taken down! :-o Who does that? I just hope it's not a parent who told their child that "Sonic ran away and there's nothing we can do about it" and now trying to keep it quiet!


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm glad she's warming up to you and that she's doing well (other than the feet thing)! That is annoying about the flyers. Maybe some people took them down to show others? Can't wait to find out what you name her. =]


----------



## sheap (Mar 12, 2012)

Another update on Patio Hog. 

She has settled into the routine pretty nicely. She is up and about (wheeling) all night and sleeps most of the day. Nothing upsetting has happened since her bloody/caught feet incidents last week.  I have given her another bath and she is getting cleaner and cleaner! I think she is actually a Pinto Chocolate Snowflake now! She has a lot of white quills that I missed when she was caked in dirt! LOL

I do have a few questions though, if anyone has experience!

1) I have been thinking about the vet visit. She gave PH one dose of Revolution and she gave me a second vial to dose her in two weeks (next Monday). But I have been looking through the archives and it looks like I need to give her TWO additional doses, is this correct? The vial is 0.25 mg. The vet put an ENTIRE vial on PH in the office and told me to do the same in two weeks. Should I follow her advice, or do the dosage that is on here? I have no experience with mites, so I am out of my depth here! Any help would be appreciated! Also, will the solution be still active after opening if I use the same vial for the next two doses, or will I need to buy another vial?

2) I gave PH a bath on Friday. She had the Revolution put on her on Monday at the vet....this may seem like a silly question, but: did I wash it off? I figure "no, it probably soaked in by then," but thought I'd ask since I didn't think to ask the vet about bathing while we were there.

Thanks!  This has sure been an adventure, but it's definitely good experience! :lol:


----------

